# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Avoiding letro rebound?

## musclewannabe

Im going to run letro to see if it'll help reverse my estrogen caused gyno any.
From what Ive found, some recommend should run nolva after coming off the letro, to help against rebound
the question is, if will Arimidex be ok to use when coming off the letro instead of the nolva?

----------


## lovbyts

I'm not an expert but I dont think using an AI will work the same. The best way to not get the rebound is to taper off letro slowly.

----------


## Bonaparte

Yes, you can drop the Letro and switch to Adex. But you'll still want to taper off that as well.

----------


## musclewannabe

Thanks.
Im gonna do the letro according to c binos recomendations.
when I switch to the adex, what dosages should I run?

----------


## IhaveTeenyBallz

Why would you switch from one incredibly powerful aromatase inhibitor to another? It doesn't make any sense. One tenth of a mg of letrozole will suppress estrogen formation to less than one percent. .25 mg of arimidex will do the same. This is considerably less than a typical "tablet" of either. 

To "taper" from less than one percent to another less than one percent is ridiculous. Also, you're disregarding the role that hormone plays in your body. You need some estrogen for.... I don't know..... stuff.

I can understand your thread if you're trying to post a series of anchor text links in order to boost the rankings of your products though... that makes perfect sense.

----------


## Lethalito

> Thanks.
> Im gonna do the letro according to c binos recomendations.
> when I switch to the adex, what dosages should I run?


I was planning to run letro... Then nolvadex ... Protocol 3

----------


## Porky

be warned letro is no joke it will make you feel like crap, im on my last week of nolva 10mg ed , use the nolva not the arimedex to taper off.

----------


## thephil

Im on day 3 of C Binos protocall 3 for reversing gyno... Hope all goes well

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## musclewannabe

Nice.
Are you going to use nolva, or just taper off by itself?

Good Luck

----------


## Lethalito

Order my letro yesterday and got here this morning,less than 24 hrs...

----------


## Lethalito

> be warned letro is no joke it will make you feel like crap, im on my last week of nolva 10mg ed , use the nolva not the arimedex to taper off.


Any results?

----------


## tballz

Letro is great for knocking out gyno. But you will not have any libido and you will have some achy joints.

----------


## Porky

> Any results?


yes the letro made my nipples not hurt anymore and shrunk the area by about 30% i went through two bottles of letro . i still have some puffiness to my nipples and thats what i really wanted to get rid of :/

----------


## Bonaparte

> Why would you switch from one incredibly powerful aromatase inhibitor to another? It doesn't make any sense. One tenth of a mg of letrozole will suppress estrogen formation to less than one percent. .25 mg of arimidex will do the same. This is considerably less than a typical "tablet" of either. 
> 
> To "taper" from less than one percent to another less than one percent is ridiculous. Also, you're disregarding the role that hormone plays in your body. You need some estrogen for.... I don't know..... stuff.
> 
> I can understand your thread if you're trying to post a series of anchor text links in order to boost the rankings of your products though... that makes perfect sense.


Adex isn't nearly as potent as you're making it out to be. 




> Letro is great for knocking out gyno. But you will not have any libido and you will have some achy joints.


Not necessarily. I ran it alongside 500mg of Prop and 50mg of Var (to reverse some gyno from Deca ) and never felt or looked better.




> be warned letro is no joke it will make you feel like crap, im on my last week of nolva 10mg ed , use the nolva not the arimedex to taper off.


Again, not everyone feels like crap with low E2 (for a limited period of time, anyway).

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

I agree, even letro wont knock out e2 100% when on 4-500g of test. i still had normal ranges at 2.5mg of letro running alongside 400mg test

----------


## rvca

Some say I'm nuts...but..I ran it just shy of 3 months...some say its too long... but I'm just saying what worked for me.... 2.5mg daily until it was gone...then tapered down to .5. Started exemestane and tapered all the way off letro. Running exemestane test prop and primobolan ....gyno free and lovin it

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

